# Quiz Tournament



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

​

​ *There are SIX quizzes in the CHATROOM tournament*​ *First Three Quiz Dates:*​ *Tuesday 15th November*​ *8.30pm START*​ *Tuesday 29th November*​ *8.30pm START*​ *Tuesday 13th December*​ *8.30pm START*​ *PRIZES TO BE WON:*​ *Overall Winner*​ *Two Runners Up*​ *Highest Score in individual quiz*​ *Spot Prizes*​ *Free to Enter!*​ *You don't have to commit to all six quizzes, but the more you enter the more chance you have of winning a prize! *​


----------

